
Tesla supplied just 208 Model X cars in 2015 - unklefolk
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/04/tesla-supplied-just-208-model-x-cars-in-2015
======
Someone
_" just 208 cars were actually delivered in the fourth quarter of 2015 [...]
In fact, by the end of the year, it was producing 238 a week."_

So, supply is outstripping demand? Or do they have a problem delivering cars
to customers? Or is it just latency between 'produced' and 'delivered'?

~~~
Shivetya
likely still having production issues. Tesla's issue has never been creating
good looking cars but in ramping up assembly. This is the real issue facing
the III, not that it won't exist and look good but that they might not have
the cash needed to build out the assembly line

